# 3 EV sentry 500s in the house!



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So today I received my 3rd EV and placed it in the middle of the other two. 










Running some tests to confirm its working right but so far I'm happy with what I hear


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice 500's !! Here are my gems ... a pair of perfectly functioning Georgians, circa 1956.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice! 
I'm going to end up building a stage across the front to place these on so that everything is nice and level.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

That's got to sound fantastic. E-V is not known by most people, but they made some of the best sounding home speakers for decades, and still make great pro audio stuff.

I picked up a tri of E-V model 11's - circa 1960 - two months ago. They have (I believe - the grill is not removeable) a 6.5 inch coax set up. These were brand new, in the box, 54 year old speakers. They sound amazing. 

Looking forward to reading about your system as you finish it!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have not already, here is my post when I got the first set and pictures.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> So today I received my 3rd EV and placed it in the middle of the other two.
> 
> Running some tests to confirm its working right but so far I'm happy with what I hear


Very nice, I can't wait to hear it. Are those tilted up at all?

Did you get to run some test with the new sub position yet or are you focusing on the front sound stage?

You should run a full set of tests on all three speakers independently in the same position and run the strongest one in the middle.

Any plans on running smaller EV's as your sides and/or Back channel?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, they are tilted up slightly

Another view covers off


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's cool Tony! I bet it sounds much more seamless across the front soundstage. Not to mention it now looks more uniform. So how's it sound?


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks good! I'm a recent fan and convert to 3 identical speakers for LCR. Imo, there's no better way to get a better front soundstage.
With typical horizontal centers, I have always been able to pick up differences in the channel separations. Some small and some glaring depending on the type, size and make.
How are you powering those? 3 channel, Monoblocks, receiver?


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

We renovated a club which had these as hanging house speakers on 4 corners of the huge dance floor. It was pretty sweet. Great sound.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

@ Walter, I'm going to re run Audyssey again this evening but even now with the sub in the new location it sounds great. I can still tell Audyessey has the centre channel set up eq wise for my previous Klipsch. 
At this time the sorounds will stay as they are the smaller EV sentry 100s that would work as sorounds are still a bit large and are hard to find in good condition but anything is possible.

@ Jeff, it sounds great. As mentioned it needs to be re EQed with Audyessey and then I'm sure it will blend even better.

@ Insearchof, I'm running the left and right off of a two channel Samson amp with 300watts per ch the centre is running off the receiver. These speakers are a sensitivity of 95db so not difficult at all to drive.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Serenity Now said:


> We renovated a club which had these as hanging house speakers on 4 corners of the huge dance floor. It was pretty sweet. Great sound.


That's an odd use for them as they really were meant to be used as monitors in a larger studio, generally they were sold and used in television production rooms. The imaging on these is superb. I've listened to speakers in demo rooms costing many time more than these and can say that they are right up there with them.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

I think the house audio guy liked them because they are easily serviceable and pretty tanky. He left them out back overnight in the misty rain, swapped in new drivers the next day and they were like new again. He was planning on replacing the drivers anyway. They went with a new class D QSC multichannel amp and the place rocked. There were much more speakers than these 4 though. But I think they were all EV branded.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, I bet that sounds great, Tony. Enjoy!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh boy! 
After running Audyssey and adjusting a few things is it ever amazing! I tried a different pattern for the mic and it really blended the sub well. Music in just stereo sounds so rich, imaging is even better than befor and after running a few movie sections through the BluRay player I'm more than satisfied. 

Funny thing with Audyssey is no matter what I do it always sets everything at full range. The speakers I use for surrounds are good down to 36hz but I still put them back up to 70hz. I keep the mains at full range and now the centre and I set it to double bass as well. 
love it!

Wish you guys could hear this, it's exceeded my expectations.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

The old saying hold true. Put most of your budget towards speakers because they dont advance much as compared to electronics. But to have 60 year speakers perform as well as new speakers says alot about the company.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I bet you are lovin them right about now! I love my EV/JBL horn combo... Can't imagine going to another speaker after building this setup. I too have listened to other High end speakers and these are right up there too.:T:T

Now you just need to locate more for your surrounds. :sneeky:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For sure 
My girlfriend said last night right away that she could hear the difference with the new center channel. "It's much clearer than before" she said.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> For sure  My girlfriend said last night right away that she could hear the difference with the new center channel. "It's much clearer than before" she said.


 What's the fate of the old center Tony?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It's up for sale, haven't tried listing it here yet as I'm trying to avoide shipping it if I don't have to.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> It's up for sale, haven't tried listing it here yet as I'm trying to avoide shipping it if I don't have to.


 Yes, shipping makes it harder. Especially shipping to another country. I still have my RC-62 II that I need to sell but I've been lazy. Tried listing on eBay as pickup only but people obviously don't read as well as they use to?


----------

